# What defines a Golf Shoe?



## la_lucha (May 28, 2012)

With all these new street shoes available, I find the definition of a golf shoe is being called into question. I always thought it was a "SHOE" not trainer with spikes on the bottom. But they are increasingly becoming "TRAINERS" with a tread and no spikes. Can anyone tell me the difference between the three pairs shown below? As most of you will know 2 pairs are Golf Shoes whilst the other pair are sports shoes aka Trainers.








editted to correct title, timely reminder for all to proof read what you type


----------



## bobmac (May 28, 2012)

*Re: What defines a Gold Shoe?*

It's colour?


----------



## JustOne (May 28, 2012)

*Re: What defines a Gold Shoe?*

That it's 'one better' than Silver?


----------



## la_lucha (May 28, 2012)

*Re: What defines a Gold Shoe?*



bobmac said:



			It's colour?
		
Click to expand...

Pretty sure it's not colour. 
	
These are apparently golf shoes too.


----------



## fundy (May 28, 2012)

*Re: What defines a Gold Shoe?*

I think that for me the golf manufacturers/brands and ultimately the tour pros are defining it, i fully expect some clubs to bring out a clarification of what is a golf shoe in their dress codes in the foreseeable future but at the moment if its made for golf by a golfing brand then its a golf shoe in my book


----------



## GreiginFife (May 28, 2012)

*Re: What defines a Gold Shoe?*

Think of a shoe... Now think of a trainer... Each will have a different imagined look yes?
I wear shoes to work, I wear trainers to go running. 
Shoes for me are smarter, leather, more rigid and combined with tailored trousers exude a well presented individual. 
Trainers (or that look like trainers) just don't look right with trousers, I mean would you wear a pair of Nike Air Max (other brands available) with a pair of slacks? This may be why they look silly (as another thread was alluding to). 
So this then opens the can of worms on what dress codes should be in order to match.


----------



## Slab (May 28, 2012)

*Re: What defines a Gold Shoe?*

Trainers is a wide genre, afterall you wouldn't normally buy running trainers if you wanted tennis trainers (& the dozens of other bespoke sports with their diff requirements from the footwear)

Is it suitable as _Golfing footwear? _(as required by the activity) is really the only question, whether its shoe or trainer style


----------



## la_lucha (May 28, 2012)

*Re: What defines a Gold Shoe?*



Slab said:



			Is it suitable as _Golfing footwear? _(as required by the activity) is really the only question, whether its shoe or trainer style
		
Click to expand...

My club states that you must wear proper Golfing Attire (including Golf Shoes). I have some trainers that look very similar to Adicross, but the tread is alot like that on the Ecco shoes. What's to say I can't wear them and claim that they are golf shoes?


----------



## Slab (May 28, 2012)

*Re: What defines a Gold Shoe?*



la_lucha said:



			My club states that you must wear proper Golfing Attire (including Golf Shoes). I have some trainers that look very similar to Adicross, but the tread is alot like that on the Ecco shoes. What's to say I can't wear them and claim that they are golf shoes?
		
Click to expand...

If the shoe (trainer) fits......

That's my point, if the footwear is suitable for the activity & doesn't damage the course then why not?
I assume your club list the makes/models of shoes they find acceptable? (or at least defines the parameters of footwear they deem to be golfing attire)


----------



## sydney greenstreet (May 28, 2012)

*Re: What defines a Gold Shoe?*

A shoe you play golf in ? no matter the colour or look if it designed to play golf in then it is a golf shoe.


----------



## la_lucha (May 28, 2012)

*Re: What defines a Gold Shoe?*



sydney greenstreet said:



			A shoe you play golf in ? no matter the colour or look if it designed to play golf in then it is a golf shoe.
		
Click to expand...

So because the trainers that I have are not sold as golf shoes, they are not defined as such? Even though the sole is the same makeup as the Ecco shoe?


----------



## sydney greenstreet (May 28, 2012)

*Re: What defines a Gold Shoe?*



la_lucha said:



			So because the trainers that I have are not sold as golf shoes, they are not defined as such? Even though the sole is the same makeup as the Ecco shoe?
		
Click to expand...

Eh Yes. seemples


----------



## sydney greenstreet (May 28, 2012)

*Re: What defines a Gold Shoe?*



la_lucha said:



			So because the trainers that I have are not sold as golf shoes, they are not defined as such? Even though the sole is the same makeup as the Ecco shoe?
		
Click to expand...

Let me ask you (yes/no) are your trainers golf shoes ?


----------



## GreiginFife (May 28, 2012)

*Re: What defines a Gold Shoe?*



sydney greenstreet said:



			Let me ask you (yes/no) are your trainers golf shoes ?
		
Click to expand...

Are trainers shoes?


----------



## JamesR (May 28, 2012)

*Re: What defines a Gold Shoe?*

If my club pro told me that a pair of Ecco golf shoes, as in the picture in the OP, were not golf shoes my reaction would be:

go onto the internet,  go onto the Ecco website, type in "golf shoes" and show him a picture of that golf shoe.


I would therefore expect to be allowed to wear them on the course, because our club rules state that we must wear "golf shoes".

IF I was wearing a pair of trainers with similar tread they wouldn't be under "golf shoes" and therefore would not be golf shoes.


----------



## sydney greenstreet (May 28, 2012)

*Re: What defines a Gold Shoe?*



GreiginFife said:



			Are trainers shoes?
		
Click to expand...

Yes.A durable covering for the human foot, made of leather or similar  material with a rigid sole and heel, usually extending no higher than  the ankle


----------



## Slab (May 28, 2012)

*Re: What defines a Gold Shoe?*

All trainers are shoes, not all shoes are trainers


----------



## GreiginFife (May 28, 2012)

*Re: What defines a Gold Shoe?*



sydney greenstreet said:



			Yes.A durable covering for the human foot, made of leather or similar  material with a rigid sole and heel, usually extending no higher than  the ankle
		
Click to expand...

Do trainers traditionally have a rigid sole? My shoes are rigid, my trainers are very flexible and soft soled.
Not saying anyone is right or wrong here just IMO trainers of any sort on the course should not be allowed for aesthetic purposes.


----------



## sydney greenstreet (May 28, 2012)

*Re: What defines a Gold Shoe?*

The post above yours explains it all trainers are shoes, they get called running shoes training shoes etc.


----------



## la_lucha (May 28, 2012)

*Re: What defines a Gold Shoe?*



sydney greenstreet said:



			Let me ask you (yes/no) are your trainers golf shoes ?
		
Click to expand...

 I don't know hence my original question. I would say that these new street shoes are Trainers and not golf shoes. Take for example the classic Adidas Samba, they have now put some studs on them and are selling them as golf shoes. Surely they are simply studded trainers and not shoes in the golfing sense by any stretch of the imagination?


----------



## sydney greenstreet (May 28, 2012)

*Re: What defines a Gold Shoe?*



la_lucha said:



			I don't know hence my original question. I would say that these new street shoes are Trainers and not golf shoes. Take for example the classic Adidas Samba, they have now put some studs on them and are selling them as golf shoes. Surely they are simply studded trainers and not shoes by any stretch of the imagination?
		
Click to expand...

Trainers ARE shoes.


----------



## Slab (May 28, 2012)

*Re: What defines a Gold Shoe?*



GreiginFife said:



			Do trainers traditionally have a rigid sole? My shoes are rigid, my trainers are very flexible and soft soled.
Not saying anyone is right or wrong here just IMO trainers of any sort on the course should not be allowed for aesthetic purposes.
		
Click to expand...

My swing shouldn't be on the course for aesthetic purposes but its there all the same


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (May 28, 2012)

Sorry to go off at a tangent, but just how stable are these on a 'dewy' morning?


----------



## la_lucha (May 28, 2012)

*Re: What defines a Gold Shoe?*

Ok enough with peoples opinion. I want to know what *DEFINES* a golf shoe not what you or I _think _defines one?


----------



## DaveM (May 28, 2012)

*Re: What defines a Gold Shoe?*

First why the fuss now. Golf shoes with the dimple soles have been around for getting on for 15/20 years! Not all shoes have a ridged sole. Think Hush Puppy type shoes. The selling point was the fact you could roll them up. So if it says golf shoes on the box, its golf shoes in the box. Sorted.


----------



## GreiginFife (May 28, 2012)

*Re: What defines a Gold Shoe?*

I don't, personally, agree with them so don't have much more to add to the debate. 
Over the years IMO, trainers have become something separate to shoes. Yes at the technicality level they are the same thing at base level in the same way that somewhere along the line all Ferraris are Fiats. 
So as the Dragons say, I'm out.


----------



## JamesR (May 28, 2012)

*Re: What defines a Gold Shoe?*



la_lucha said:



			Ok enough with peoples opinion. I want to know what *DEFINES* a golf shoe not what you or I _think _defines one?
		
Click to expand...

A shoe for golf?


----------



## fundy (May 28, 2012)

*Re: What defines a Gold Shoe?*



la_lucha said:



			Ok enough with peoples opinion. I want to know what *DEFINES* a golf shoe not what you or I _think _defines one?
		
Click to expand...

according to who, there is no such definition hence all the opinions


----------



## la_lucha (May 28, 2012)

*Re: What defines a Gold Shoe?*



fundy said:



			according to who, there is no such definition hence all the opinions
		
Click to expand...

If there is no definition then what stops me rocking up in a pair of flip flops and claiming that they are made for golf? Surely the R&A must have some rules on footwear?


----------



## USER1999 (May 28, 2012)

*Re: What defines a Gold Shoe?*

Why would the Rand A be bothered about shoes? Might as well have a ruling on belts next.


----------



## fundy (May 28, 2012)

*Re: What defines a Gold Shoe?*



la_lucha said:



			If there is no definition then what stops me rocking up in a pair of flip flops and claiming that they are made for golf? Surely the R&A must have some rules on footwear?
		
Click to expand...

Why would the rules of golf define what footwear is allowed? Only rules are to be found in clubs dress codes, hence why I said earlier I think you may find a few revise their codes in the near future


----------



## brendy (May 28, 2012)

*Re: What defines a Gold Shoe?*

It wont be an R&A rule, it wil be a club etiquette rule.


BTW 30 posts on what makes a shoe?


----------



## Slab (May 28, 2012)

*Re: What defines a Gold Shoe?*



la_lucha said:



			Ok enough with peoples opinion. I want to know what *DEFINES* a golf shoe not what you or I _think _defines one?
		
Click to expand...

Ah now for the answer to that you'll need a committee!

Regardless of the question its never been about _what _defines a golf shoe instead it always about _who _defines a golf shoe!


----------



## JustOne (May 28, 2012)

*Re: What defines a Gold Shoe?*

What defines a golf shoe?

Is it that it goes on your feet? ....it would otherwise be a glove or a hat :thup:


----------



## bobmac (May 28, 2012)

*Re: What defines a Gold Shoe?*

Would you run in golf shoes?
No, because they're not designed for running
Would you play cricket in golf shoes?
Would you play golf in cricket shoes ?


----------



## Tiger (May 28, 2012)

*Re: What defines a Gold Shoe?*



bobmac said:



			Would you run in golf shoes?
No, because they're not designed for running
Would you play cricket in golf shoes?
Would you play golf in cricket shoes ?
		
Click to expand...

Would you play golf with a cricket bat? Or snooker with a 3 iron? Who knows where's Imelda Marcos when you need her?


----------



## duncan mackie (May 28, 2012)

*Re: What defines a Gold Shoe?*



fundy said:



			I think that for me the golf manufacturers/brands and ultimately the tour pros are defining it, i fully expect some clubs to bring out a clarification of what is a golf shoe in their dress codes in the foreseeable future but at the moment if its made for golf by a golfing brand then its a golf shoe in my book
		
Click to expand...

agree with the first/last part of your post, but not the middle bit!

ultimately it's impossible to produce any meaningful definition beyond that in place currently. no-one should be pulled up on any of the shoes above alone - but the middle ones with nylon tracksuit bottoms might just get attention (actually so would FJ Classics).

you may well see some 'case law' and precedents at some clubs but to attempt to define 'golf shoes' in a way theat would seperate the 3 examples given sort of goes against the balance of your post IMO.


----------



## MegaSteve (May 28, 2012)

*Re: What defines a Gold Shoe?*

Any shoe you put on feeling that you are getting one over the fuddy duddies on the committee is NOT a golf shoe ...


----------



## Oddsocks (May 28, 2012)

*Re: What defines a Gold Shoe?*

Surely these new trainer shoe adicross jobbies go against every piece of marketing that golf shoe makers have rammed down our throats for the past years

Take the atv 360, foot joy xps - designed with a superior chassis for stability and anchoring bla bla bla bla bla

The " sorry that's total crap....  Just buy style "

Jury shows manufactures fill us with what ever crap they think we will beleive and buy into


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 28, 2012)

*Re: What defines a Gold Shoe?*

I find this thread really funny.
The slippery slope of crazy golf club dress codes.

Does it really matter what you wear on your feet whilst playing golf?

Cricket shoes, golf shoes, trainers, what is really the difference.
Years ago they had plastic shoes called greensneekers. Ok to wear them sir?

I can visualise lengthy heated committee meetings discussing this issue. {While the assistant pro continues to fiddle the green fees, the bar manager sells Tesco's finest out of the grouse optic, and the greenkeeper fills his car up with the mower petrol.}

AHA I have the answer. You need to keep your purchase receipt to prove to the dress police they are golf attire.


----------



## JustOne (May 28, 2012)

*Re: What defines a Gold Shoe?*

I'm thinking about spiking up a pair of flip-flops with pro stingers!


----------



## MashieNiblick (May 28, 2012)

*Re: What defines a Gold Shoe?*

Anyone fancy these?






UK customers are recommended to buy half a size bigger to accommodate wearing with socks (I made that bit up)


----------



## Evesdad (May 28, 2012)

*Re: What defines a Gold Shoe?*

What about the crocs that came out with spikes on the bottom! Shocking!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 28, 2012)

*Re: What defines a Gold Shoe?*

These pimple sole designs aren't new. They were around in droves in the late 70's and start of the 80's and no-one batted an eyelid. The only variance I can see is the tongue that was en vogue then has gone and garish colours have been added. Nothing else has changed


----------



## sev112 (May 28, 2012)

*Re: What defines a Gold Shoe?*



bobmac said:



			Would you run in golf shoes?
No, because they're not designed for running
Would you play cricket in golf shoes?
Would you play golf in cricket shoes ?
		
Click to expand...

In the 1980s i used to play golf in my running shoes
I used to play cricket in my running shoes
i used to go running in my school shoes.
They were all the same pair of shoes  - a black pair of Patrick shoes (which you might call trainers - they had no other colours on them, so probably dont meet half of your defintion of trainers).  we were allowed to wear them  - they were called school shoes, as long as they were all black.

They are onlt different types for different sports because it's marketing and persuading people to spend more than they need to.  i dont recall Fred Perry doing too bad in his Dunlop Green Flash.

if you can demonstrate that a particular construction of a pair of shoes damages a golf course, then you have a basis for "banning" them .  We know that trainers dont damage courses or greens (especially around the hole) because caddies wear them and if they did then the tours would be up in arms, but the're not, so they dont.  I imagine a particulalry damaging type of shoes might be those that have big metal or plastic bits sticking out of the bottom  

If it's style that one is  are complaining about, then it's purely one's subjective perception and judgement about what a golfer should look like, and believe me you would be wrong, purely by reading the range of views on this subject on here.


----------



## SAPCOR1 (May 29, 2012)

*Re: What defines a Gold Shoe?*

Great point about the caddies!


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 29, 2012)

*Re: What defines a Gold Shoe?*



MashieNiblick said:



			Anyone fancy these?






UK customers are recommended to buy half a size bigger to accommodate wearing with socks (I made that bit up)
		
Click to expand...

Note the brand here, that iconic golf shoe manufacturer, and they do have soft spikes on the bottom - I know because someone gave my son a pair of junior ones. He wouldn't wear them though, not surprisingly. Not because they weren't fit for purpose, but because they don't have any street cred....

Someone posted the definition of a shoe here earlier in the thread. The word used to describe training shoes is "trainer", a shortened nickname. A training shoe was originally pretty generic and designed for playing sports. Over the years, the training shoe has been developed to have different characteristics for different sports. One could even argue that many of the golf shoes on the market are just evolved training shoes designed for purpose.

Does it really matter though? If a shoe company designs a golf shoe that doesn't have spikes, or is a different colour, or is a different style? I mean really, kids are being murdered in Syria, thousands are still homeless in Japan after the Tsunami, there's a million other problems in the world far greater than whether this shoe or that shoe is right for golf.

As far as I am concerned, if a shoe manufacturer (recognized golf manufacturer or not), comes out with a brand of "golf shoe", as specified by them, with the purpose of being designed to play golf in, with or without spikes, plain or with bright colour, then as far as I am concerned, it's a shoe for playing golf in. It then just boils down to whether I (that'll be me) like them and feel comfortable wearing them. If I do and I can afford them and want to buy them, again that's up to me. If I then choose to make said purchase and wear them on a golf course to play golf in, that is still totally my choice.


----------



## USER1999 (May 29, 2012)

*Re: What defines a Gold Shoe?*

Until someone tells you you can't wear those, they aren't golf shoes.


----------



## GB72 (May 29, 2012)

*Re: What defines a Gold Shoe?*

Strangely, these new 'street' golf shoes would not be allowed at my club but the golf sandals would. I am not sure that these new shoes were in mind when the dress code was created but it states that the shoes must have metal or soft golf spikes. These new shoes with the dimpled rubber soles would not fit in the definition. I think the rule was worded so as to be clear what was classed as a golf shoe and has been in place for several years but it has also inadvertently banned these new, more casual, shoes.


----------



## sydney greenstreet (May 29, 2012)

*Re: What defines a Gold Shoe?*



GB72 said:



			Strangely, these new 'street' golf shoes would not be allowed at my club but the golf sandals would. I am not sure that these new shoes were in mind when the dress code was created but it states that the shoes must have metal or soft golf spikes. These new shoes with the dimpled rubber soles would not fit in the definition. I think the rule was worded so as to be clear what was classed as a golf shoe and has been in place for several years but it has also inadvertently banned these new, more casual, shoes.
		
Click to expand...

What was classed a golf shoe by your commitee not by the golfing world, if Rose and Els wear them and they were made with the intention of playing golf in them then they are golf shoes, but your club has the right to have a dress code.


----------



## GB72 (May 29, 2012)

*Re: What defines a Gold Shoe?*



sydney greenstreet said:



			What was classed a golf shoe by your commitee not by the golfing world, if Rose and Els wear them and they were made with the intention of playing golf in them then they are golf shoes, but your club has the right to have a dress code.
		
Click to expand...

I really do not think that the intention was to ban them but to provide a clear definition of what they meant by golf shoe for visitors, societies etc but by putting the need for spikes in the definition then they have done so inadvertently. I will send them an email out of interest to see what their comments are.


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 29, 2012)

*Re: What defines a Gold Shoe?*

If they reply that it's because of the "look" of them, that would be funny. A mate of mine went out in an England shirt (the last incarnation with collar) which couldn't be banned as it was a collared shirt. He got some really angry/disgusted looks from the old farts


----------



## SocketRocket (May 29, 2012)

*Re: What defines a Gold Shoe?*

To answer the OP.  The two outer pairs of shoes shown are made to play golf in and the middle pair aren't.


----------



## Oddsocks (May 29, 2012)

*Re: What defines a Gold Shoe?*



Aztecs27 said:



			If they reply that it's because of the "look" of them, that would be funny. A mate of mine went out in an England shirt (the last incarnation with collar) which couldn't be banned as it was a collared shirt. He got some really angry/disgusted looks from the old farts 

Click to expand...

and you didnt put him right,.... shame on you


----------



## squeak2199 (May 29, 2012)

*Re: What defines a Gold Shoe?*



sev112 said:



			They are onlt different types for different sports because it's marketing and persuading people to spend more than they need to.  i dont recall Fred Perry doing too bad in his Dunlop Green Flash.

if you can demonstrate that a particular construction of a pair of shoes damages a golf course, then you have a basis for "banning" them .  We know that trainers dont damage courses or greens (especially around the hole) because caddies wear them and if they did then the tours would be up in arms, but the're not, so they dont.  I imagine a particulalry damaging type of shoes might be those that have big metal or plastic bits sticking out of the bottom  

If it's style that one is  are complaining about, then it's purely one's subjective perception and judgement about what a golfer should look like, and believe me you would be wrong, purely by reading the range of views on this subject on here.
		
Click to expand...


+1


IMO, what defines a golf shoe is whatever the latest marketing fad is.


----------



## sydney greenstreet (May 29, 2012)

*Re: What defines a Gold Shoe?*



GB72 said:



			I really do not think that the intention was to ban them but to provide a clear definition of what they meant by golf shoe for visitors, societies etc but by putting the need for spikes in the definition then they have done so inadvertently. I will send them an email out of interest to see what their comments are.
		
Click to expand...

Do people still wear spikes ? i mean pointy metal ones not soft.


----------



## SAPCOR1 (May 29, 2012)

*Re: What defines a Gold Shoe?*

Ah Messers Els, Rose and Couples, welcome!  What an honour it is to have you three golfing legends come to play at our club.

Oh, wait a minute, I'm sorry but you cannot play here as you are wearing dimpled soles......


----------



## MegaSteve (May 29, 2012)

*Re: What defines a Gold Shoe?*



sydney greenstreet said:



			Do people still wear spikes ? i mean pointy metal ones not soft.
		
Click to expand...

Yes... A friend who has a disability still uses them as he believes they give him a better 'purchase' both on turf and in bunkers...


----------



## sev112 (May 29, 2012)

*Re: What defines a Gold Shoe?*



MegaSteve said:



			Yes... A friend who has a disability still uses them as he believes they give him a better 'purchase' both on turf and in bunkers...
		
Click to expand...

i wear / use the hybrid type spikes in winter  - ie. soft spike with a metal spike in teh middle  - works really well when the soft spike gets really clagged up with mud

Actually i would have killed for a pair of those sandals on sunday, after i had ripped off my big toe nail on saturday and couldnt get a golf shoe on


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 29, 2012)

*Re: What defines a Gold Shoe?*

I still use these composite spike/soft spike in the winter and yes I do feel I get better grip and a firmer stance than soft spike in the mud and frost

http://www.golfonline.co.uk/champ-pro-stinger-metal-spikes-on-tour-p-2270.html


----------

